# Nail Clipping



## mkkuch

I was wondering if anyone could give me some advice on nail clipping. Gracie turns into a dog that I don't recognize when the nail clippers come out. After I am able to clip the first nail she will then start to try and bite me! Now, her definition of a bite is a very, very soft hold on my hand but she is still making skin contact and is clearly upset. I am shocked that she will even try this. She is a sweetie and so, so submissive at any other time.We've had her since she was a pup and she has never known anything but love from us. She's never been hit or yelled at. But when she knows that I want to clip her nails she's all teeth. In every other way she's a typical, loving Golden with a fantastic personality. 

The other day when I was able to clip one nail she then showed her teeth to me for trying the other nails. I got another one done because I didn't want her to think that if she showed her teeth that I would not continue because I figured if I stopped I was reinforcing the behavior. I don't know if that was right or not. What should I do when she tries to bite? She has never had a bad experience before with her nails being clipped. I have let her smell the clippers, put the clippers on the floor while she was laying next to them and gave her treats, had her lick peanut butter while I tried to clip them to distract her, fed her treats when I tried to clip them. I don't know what else to do and I don't want to stress her out even more. I apologize for rambling but I'm just concerned about the teeth showing. I've never encountered this before. Thanks for any help!


----------



## RedDogs

Stopping when a dog is upset CAN teach a dog "I shall squirm and thrash and you stop!" but it is a good idea in almost every circumstance to release the dog. It prevents you from getting frustrated, it prevents teh dog from escalating, and it prevents the dog from getting more distressed. The dogs learn they don't have to squirm and thrash because they CAN always get away if they are uncomfortable. And that will help your relationship. 

Watch this video: 





Remember the nail clipping rules
1) For now, one nail per day max.
2) You get one try per nail.
3) The treats are given AFTER you clip the nail.
4) ALWAYS let your dog pull away. You are NOT restraining her, you want her to keep her paw out for the nail clipping.


----------



## mkkuch

Thanks so much for the advice and video! We were able to get one nail clipped yesterday w/out nearly as much distress. Today we'll try nail #2 
Thanks again!


----------



## RedDogs

YAYYY! One nail is a GREAT START!

Even if she's being fabulous....stick with ONE nail for weeks-months before moving to two!


----------



## CarolinaCasey

I started Gibbs exactly as the video shows. He is 6 months old, he doesn't *love* when the clippers come out, but he has learned to stay still, give me a paw, and I still only clip every once in a while. Sometimes I fake it. We always treat him. This technique really works.


----------



## LifeOfRiley

Nail clipping can be really frustrating (for you and the dog!) My precious little baby boy turns into Cujo the second those clippers get anywhere near him. He's never broken skin, but he's come close a number of times.

I didn't watch that video, but wanted to say that I had a real good step-by-step chart for desensitizing to nail clipping. FlyingQuizini had sent it to me quite a while ago -- maybe you could send her a message if she doesn't see this and ask her to send it to you. (I printed it out and still have it somewhere, but it's not on my computer anymore.) 
It helped, and we were able to make some progress with Riley, but could only get so far. He did have a bad experience though, thanks to a lousy vet tech, and he's never forgotten it. We now have a different vet and techs who can do his nails quickly and easily, without stressing him out, so we just let them handle it.

Good luck!


----------



## bioteach

Our breeder offers a series of puppy classes for the first 6 weeks or so after the pups go home. At the end of each class she helps us to use a Dremel tool just to take off the tips of the nails. 

I have to admit that Nugget hated it at first; but he is getting used to it because it comes with a lot of positive attention and praise. 

Try the following at home:
1. Handle his feet daily. Praise him and offer a tiny treat when you do. Meanwhile, turn on the Dremel and let him hear it. Do not use it on him yet.
2. When it's "time", put him up on a suitable table.
3. Offer a Kong or something similar filled with a yummy goodie. While he concentrates on the Kong turn on the Dremel. Hopefully, he will let you gently flatten the nail tips. 

The Dremel won't hurt; but Nugget doesn't care for the vibration. Little by little he is getting used to it.:crossfing


----------



## Oaklys Dad

I agree that you should handle your dogs paws, ears, snout... well just everything so they are comfortable when you need to do medical procedures on them. I won't bore you with "bonding" experience I had with Oakly when I had to hold an ice pack on his privates after he was neutered.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom

That's an awesome video - it takes a lot of patience but eventually they learn to be good. Griff usually gets the wiggles by the last nail so that one is usually the struggle. 

He's a pampered pooch - I do his nails while he is laying on my bed. It was a bit of a struggle until he turned 2. Now he's a good boy and knows he'll get a biscuit when we're done. 

When he was a pup he got a pressed rawhide to chew and keep him occupied while I was cutting his nails. It got to the point where I'd say "let's cut your nails" and he'd go over to the chimney cabinet and stare at the top - where I kept the rawhide. They are very smart and will connect the good things afterwards just have patience.

It's one at a time now - soon 2 at a time and then a paw and eventually all 4 feet.


----------



## mdfraser

I use a Dremel on both dogs. Riley took longer to get use to it then Keeli. He was a few years older and probably had never had his nails done that way. Keeli, still being a pup wasn't sure, but with a lot of reasurrance took very well to having her nails done the very first try. Lots of reassurrance, praise, and a treat to end the trimming sesson and they learn quick. I've never clipped bec. we already owned a dremel, but I think the dremel is easier and probably looks better too. 

Good luck and lots of patience "mkkuch"


----------



## Griffin's Mom

I also use a dremel for nails, but I have switched to a pet nail dremel rather than a regular tool because it is less noisy. Griffin hates having his nails done, but he needs to have perfect feet for the show ring - he "accepts" the pet nail dremel with less of a struggle.


----------



## mkkuch

Hi Griffin's Mom...my new dremel came in the mail on Friday. I bought the dremel pet nail grooming kit. I going to start getting her used to the noise etc...I am hopeful that this will work. I continued to try and desensitize her to the clippers and I could do everything like lay them on her paws, have her sniff them etc...didn't matter though when I tried to clip them  I hope she will tolerate this better.


----------



## lgnutah

I tried the step by step, S-L-O-W, approach to try to get Brooks to accept the Dremel that was posted on this forum a year or so ago (I myself am too freaked by the blood I have drawn during the few times I have used the clippers).
I do find that I am still hanging onto his paw as he tries to pull it away--which this video shows a way to work on. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## FlyingQuizini

Here's the nail trimming shaping plan that I created for my nail trimming class.


----------



## Mayas way

*home salon*

We switched to the Dremel tool at the suggestion of our GR's trainer (she uses it, thinks it is less harsh than a clipper). I added teeth cleaning to the process, using peanut flavored canine paste...which immediately made both Casey & Maya sit up with paws outstretched, knowing teeth follow nails. I now have them get on our bed (yeh they sleep with us) which provides great leverage on their paws for the nail work---they lay on their stomaches with paws hanging over the bed while I work the Dremel on my knees. The whole process (nails & teeth) now takes maybe 15 minutes for both, about as long as it would take to drive to the groomers. 
I'd add it used to take a half hour just to round up and clip one dog---a much dreaded process for them and me. Now it's actually fun interaction. ~Dave


----------



## KenelmFloyd

RedDogs said:


> Stopping when a dog is upset CAN teach a dog "I shall squirm and thrash and you stop!" but it is a good idea in almost every circumstance to release the dog. It prevents you from getting frustrated, it prevents teh dog from escalating, and it prevents the dog from getting more distressed. The dogs learn they don't have to squirm and thrash because they CAN always get away if they are uncomfortable. And that will help your relationship.
> 
> Watch this video:
> YouTube - CIA Case File: 'Tucker' Nail Trim
> 
> Remember the nail clipping rules
> 1) For now, one nail per day max.
> 2) You get one try per nail.
> 3) The treats are given AFTER you clip the nail.
> 4) ALWAYS let your dog pull away. You are NOT restraining her, you want her to keep her paw out for the nail clipping.


Thank You so much....


----------



## Tanyac

Wow, I LOVED that video! I'm going to try it with Flo as she wasn't at all keen the last time we trimmed her nails. We managed it with distraction in the end but the method used in the clip seems much more about encouraging the dog to be compliant.


----------



## Sally's Mom

I viewed nail trimming like I viewed tooth brushing with my kids... it's gonna happen so "shut up and put up". My dogs have their nails trimmed weekly from 8 weeks on... nail trimming is not optional, it will happen. Consequently, they are fine about nail trimming.. no restraint and nails are trimmed. Other things, I am clearly more lenient about..... I see a dog that the groomer couldn't do the nails... of course, he is a golden. So he came in every two weeks or so, and I did the nails. Now he is perfect for the groomer, he just had to learn it WAS going to happen.


----------



## Willow52

I have the same problem with Hank. As I mentioned in another thread, he hates anything be done to him; trimming hair, flea meds. being applied, nails etc. He's so-so with brushing and baths. I have a Dremel as well as a clipper but even as a puppy he has been this way. He has never been nicked or cut or handled roughly.

Luckily, he runs outdoors a lot on our brick patio and driveway, so that keeps his nails short. I was able to clip one dew claw nail last fall when he was sleeping! I can handle his feet, ears or anything really but once he sees a clipper, Dremel, scissors or Frontline he heads for the hills.

I really need to work on this. Thank you for posting this video & Stair Step Program.


----------



## Buster24

I would strongly reccomend the dremel!


----------

